

The Trouble With Bright Girls - sharadgopal
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/heidi-grant-halvorson-phd/girls-confidence_b_828418.html?view=print

======
Jun8
Another article on this subject with unwarranted jumps to conclusions. The
first sentences set the gemneral overgeneralizing tone. But how about this:

"How do girls and boys develop these different views? Most likely, it has to
do with the kinds of feedback we get from parents and teachers as young
children."

In today's competitive parenting world, I'd be _very_ doubtful that parents
are holding back on their girls and 5 is such an early age for such
discrepancy to occur. But these are my _thoughts_ on the subject, similar to
hers. We both have to back them with proof, if there's any. Otherwise it's
idle chatter.

